# Calendar replacement with customizable snooze?



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Does anyone know of a calendar replacement that has customizable snooze options? The default 5 minutes is almost never sufficient for me. I know about the Calendar Snooze app, but it hasn't been updated since July, and apparently isn't compatible with ICS/JB.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Anyone? Or have I just become too spoiled by using Outlook at work all these years?


----------



## kimocal (Oct 20, 2011)

Calendar Snooze working well for me in ICS & JB.

ATT Note AOKP JB


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

kimocal said:


> Calendar Snooze working well for me in ICS & JB.
> 
> ATT Note AOKP JB


I saw other people saying it wasn't working for them...I'll give it a shot, thanks.


----------

